
Ganeti: An alternative Hypervisor Manager - 616c
http://www.ganeti.org/
======
sciurus
Some previous discussions

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=926243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=926243)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2503824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2503824)

~~~
616c
Oh, shoot. I even searched but not far back enough, nevermind. I found
tangential comments in threads, but I had not seen direct mention of Ganeti in
a while.

I was very intrigued when I saw docs for parts Python, parts Haskell.

